# Armoured Vehicle Timepiece.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

OK, not strictly a watch, I bought this froma guy in Moscow a short while ago.

Shown at the rear is the metal housing into which the clock fits. Half turn clockwise against a spring and its secured in its housing.

Hand wound by large knob at the rear of the clock and runs 8 days.

The housing also has bulb holder for illumination 24V I think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A mechanical clock in an AFV? Bit unusual.







But it is Russian.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> A mechanical clock in an AFV? Bit unusual


No not really, a mechanical clock is much less likely to be affected by EMP ( NO not PMT, that mad-cow disease !) Electro Magnetic Pluse, which is the chip-killing magnetic pulse when a nuclear device explodes. I have a couple of mechanical cockpit clocks from recen MiG fighters...used again for EMP reasons.

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not so daft, the Russians.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Not so daft, the Russians


Another Faberge Egg for brekkie???


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes please!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Does the dial illuminate from behind Roger







?

Its not just to stop it freezing is it







?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Ian,

Yes it does illuminate green from behind, I know what you are getting at...my cockpit clocks have a 27, yes 27 volt heating element along woth a thermo switch to stop them freezing.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

If the Mig experianced an EMP it would drop like a rock out of the sky wouldn't it? At least they could time the decent.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If the clock is anything like the example that I have, it would probably still be working after it hit the ground.

Also, informed opinion has it that the avionics use thermionic valves for the sam reason...ie transistors and I/Cs die too easily


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger,

Maybe the reliability factor played a major role in the choice of a mechanical clock?

The MiG 25 Foxbat (as it was then termed) used a valve based radar system that generated an enornmous amount of power, I'm lead to believe.

It was quite "old fashioned" but very effective. A bit like many Russian items.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> It was quite "old fashioned" but very effective. A bit like many Russian items.


 A bit like me too







.

Was the Korean war the only time Russian and American Jet fighters opposed each other in combat for any lenght of time







?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> used a valve based radar system that generated an enornmous amount of power, I'm lead to believe.


There is nowt wrong with valves IMHO. When I started my career in Telecoms/Radio valves were the prefered option, and, as stated, valves can reliably generate high levels of radio frequency energy in a reliable and relatively cheap manner.

In my other timewasting hobby ( amateur radio) I still prefer valves for high power amplifiers. If designed right they can litterally be " bomb proof"

Roger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I believe Russian and American Jet fighters opposed each other in Vietnam and in the first Gulf War. And pretty much any conflict the Isralies have been in.


----------

